# Not sure whether to base supplements on size of dog or amount of food she gets



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I am currently feeding raw to my Yorkshire Terrier and Maltese. The Yorkshire Terrier is about 3 1/2 pounds and the Maltese is about 9 pounds. Their daily supplements are ACV for fleas, coconut oil/fish oil, and currently DE for worming. The terrier gets about half the amount of the Maltese. What I have been wondering lately is if she is getting enough. She has the highest metabolism I have seen on a dog and eats just about the same as the Maltese to stay fit. Her heaviest weight was 3.5 on kibble, but now she just stays at 3.2 so I don't feel like I am over feeding her. My question is, since she eats the same amount as the Maltese, should they have the same dose for supplements too?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My shelties get the same supplements even though the mom weights about 6 pounds more. The little one eats three times what her mom does. Usually 20 pounds and under would get the same dosage. My shelties get a teaspoon of DE, and a teaspoon of coconut oil. I don't measure ACV as I just pour a little into the water bowl and buckets. I would personally feed similar amounts especially with the higher metabolism. 
Liz


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you! I will give her the same amounts from now on. 

Also, what are your thoughts on this? Heartworm Treatment ~ HeartWorm Free helps your dog overcome heartworm naturally!
The site says it can be used as preventative and treatment.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

A sheltie breeder in GA uses this and has had good results. Her shelties herd and are outdoors doing agility also. She uses it only one week per month in the three worst months and tests once per year. Because this is a combination supplement you would go very carefully by weight with this one. 

Liz


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Liz said:


> A sheltie breeder in GA uses this and has had good results. Her shelties herd and are outdoors doing agility also. She uses it only one week per month in the three worst months and tests once per year. Because this is a combination supplement you would go very carefully by weight with this one.
> 
> Liz


Yes I though this might be something that I would need to be more precise with. Should I give it during all the months where it is warm enough for fleas? That would mean they only have like two months off (if that) here in Texas.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

NO heartworm is from mosquitos not fleas. There are charts on the worst mosquito seasons. Here is a god page for heart worm info. Temperature must be stable and other perfect things must happen for your dog to be infected. This page is pretty good information. Unknown Facts about Dog Heartworms
Hope it helps. 

Liz


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry I totally meant mosquitos! I am sleepy typing this and aren't thinking clearly lol. Thanks for that link! I always love reading new things that could help my dog.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Wait a minute, I don't think so. Supplements are not wholly good. I'm not saying it is bad but you should only give your dog when he/she really needs it. If your dog is already eating a well-balanced and nutritionally complete dog food, then you don't need to provide supplements. You only need to give some if he/she is diagnosed with vitamin/mineral dificiency or doesn't eat or eats very little food.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Jan in this case the coconut oil rotated with fish oil so not really a supplement but part of the diet. The ACV is good for fleas seasonally and the DE is used by many seasonally as a wormer. I would not give ACV or DE year round. Some climates demand some routine supplementation seasonally. The GA, FL, Texas, etc are horror
when it comes to fleas and such and it is preferable to use these natural preventative to caustic chemical preventatives or neuro toxins. 

Liz


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Jan Fred said:


> Wait a minute, I don't think so. Supplements are not wholly good. I'm not saying it is bad but you should only give your dog when he/she really needs it. If your dog is already eating a well-balanced and nutritionally complete dog food, then you don't need to provide supplements. You only need to give some if he/she is diagnosed with vitamin/mineral dificiency or doesn't eat or eats very little food.


I don't give supplements like vitamins which if not balanced properly can be very harmful. My dog is eating a balanced and nutritional diet, however living in south texas I have to supplement with things like Apple Cider Vinegar and diatomaceous earth to keep her parasite free. The coconut oil is mostly for flavor and because some of the meat I get like chicken doesn't always have the fat still on it and the extra oils help with getting that fat into her diet. Fish oil is when I can't get ahold of good fish like sardines for a while. My babies long fur just need those extra fats. My maltese gets very itchy if he doesn't get enough fats, and after a bath he even loves getting a massage of coconut oil to get some of those washed out oils back into his skin. The room smells really good for a while after.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok so since the heartworm test came back negative, I can now start dosing the Heartworm Free at a preventative level. The dose for dogs under 5 pounds is 1 ml/cc and the dose for dogs 5-15 is 1.6 cc/ml. Should I do the math ratios so I can give them the exact needed dose or would the general dosing guidelines be okay?


----------

